# Elisión de las eses



## 0stsee

Hola!

De ese hilo.

Tiene ese fenómeno un nombre específico como "yeísmo" o "voseo"?

Y dónde se encuentra? Hablan la mayoría de los hispanohablantes así?

Gracias y saludos


0stsee


----------



## shoam

En mi pais, Argentina, hay regiones en que caracteristicamente, se "comen las eses" (se comen la' ese). Pero, en general, es considerado propio de gente de poca educacion. 
En algun momento escuche que era propio de los descendientes de italianos, pero no estoy seguro que tan cierto sera. La gente de la provincia de Santa Fe (donde hay mucho descendiente de italianos, especialmente piamonteses) por ejemplo.
Para mi es muy notable como en Chile, la gente casi nunca pronuncia la S final. Por ejemplo, recuerdo algun discurso del presidnete FREI en los noventa, que no pronunciaba las eSes finales.


----------



## 0stsee

shoam said:


> En mi pais, Argentina, hay regiones en que caracteristicamente, se "comen las eses" (se comen la' ese). Pero, en general, es considerado propio de gente de poca educacion.
> En algun momento escuche que era propio de los descendientes de italianos, pero no estoy seguro que tan cierto sera. La gente de la provincia de Santa Fe (donde hay mucho descendiente de italianos, especialmente piamonteses) por ejemplo.
> Para mi es muy notable como en Chile, la gente casi nunca pronuncia la S final. Por ejemplo, recuerdo algun discurso del presidnete FREI en los noventa, que no pronunciaba las eSes finales.



También me di cuenta de que los chilenos casi nunca pronuncian la S final.
En el otro hilo escribí que es común en Buenos Aires decir /lah cosas/, mientras un chileno dirá /la. cosa./. A veces suena casi igual como en singular. Sin embargo no surge ninguno malentendido (En mi lengua materna tampoco usamos mucho el plural  ).

Hay un nombre específico para eso?


----------



## Rayines

0stsee said:


> También me di cuenta de que los chilenos casi nunca pronuncian la S final.
> En el otro hilo escribí que es común en Buenos Aires decir /lah cosas/, mientras un chileno dirá /la. cosa./. A veces suena casi igual como en singular. Sin embargo no surge ninguno malentendido (En mi lengua materna tampoco usamos mucho el plural  ).
> 
> Hay un nombre específico para eso?


Hola: Yo creo que no. Como bien explica shoam, en Argentina hay personas que -individualmente-se comen las eses, desde personas con relativamente poca educación hasta, hasta...altos funcionarios (éstos me crispan). Por ejemplo, en el ambiente del fútbol es muy frecuente escuchar poca "s" final. Y también, en algunas zonas del interior (que es más bien como dices tú, la "s" más aspirada aún = "h").
Pero no tiene el mismo peso que el "yeísmo" o el "voseo", donde casi todo un país habla de esa manera .


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La elisión de las eses finales de sílaba es un fenómeno característico del español de Andalucía (aunque no sólo en esta región) y varía de una parte de Andalucía a otro.
En la Andalucía occidental se suele pronunciar como hache aspirada, (lah casah) y en Andalucía oriental prácticamente desaparece la ese y se abre la vocal para diferenciarlo del singular (la a final del plural es más abierta que la a del singular).
También se dan situaciones intermedias entre estos dos extremos.
En Canarias también se omiten las eses finales y se sustituyen por haches aspiradas.


----------



## beatrizg

Rayines said:


> Hola: Yo creo que no. Como bien explica shoam, en Argentina hay personas que -individualmente-se comen las eses, desde personas con relativamente poca educación hasta, hasta...altos funcionarios (éstos me crispan). Por ejemplo, en el ambiente del fútbol es muy frecuente escuchar poca "s" final. Y también, en algunas zonas del interior (que es más bien como dices tú, la "s" más aspirada aún = "h").
> Pero no tiene el mismo peso que el "yeísmo" o el "voseo", donde casi todo un país habla de esa manera .



Entonces, querida Inés, ¿la costumbre de comerse las eses en la Argentina es un poco mal vista? Yo pensé que era algo que se consideraba natural. 

La verdad es que he oído cantantes argentinos con perfecta dicción (bastantes argentinos tienen esta cualidad, creo yo) que pronuncian todas las eses y en la estrofa siguiente se las comen. Y esto no sé cómo interpretarlo.


----------



## Rayines

beatrizg said:


> Entonces, querida Inés, ¿la costumbre de comerse las eses en la Argentina es un poco mal vista? Yo pensé que era algo que se consideraba natural.
> 
> La verdad es que he oído cantantes argentinos con perfecta dicción (bastantes argentinos tienen esta cualidad, creo yo) que pronuncian todas las eses y en la estrofa siguiente se las comen. Y esto no sé cómo interpretarlo.


Jajajá. Mira, por un lado está el pronunciar la ese como "h" aspirada, que es lo común por acá, excepto en alguna provincia del noroeste, donde se pronuncia con claridad. Pero otra cosa es "comerse las eses", por ejemplo: "¡Qué tal Beatriz!, ¿Vamo' al cine?", eso es terrible. (Para mí, claro ).


----------



## beatrizg

Rayines said:


> Jajajá. Mira, por un lado está el pronunciar la ese como "h" aspirada, que es lo común por acá, excepto en alguna provincia del noroeste, donde se pronuncia con claridad. Pero otra cosa es "comerse las eses", por ejemplo: "¡Qué tal Beatriz!, ¿Vamo' al cine?", eso es terrible. (Para mí, claro ).



Gracias por la respuesta. Me queda claro que el cantante por momentos se esfuerza, otros, se deja llevar. 

En Colombia, también decimos que nuestros queridos costeños se comen todas las eses, pero en realidad, las reemplazan por haches aspiradas.


----------



## Rayines

beatrizg said:


> En Colombia, también decimos que nuestros queridos costeños se comen todas las eses, pero en realidad, las reemplazan por haches aspiradas.


Sí, yo también recordaba que la pronunciación sin "s" final de la que tú hablas, así como la de algún otro país latinoamericano (no puedo precisar bien cuál) me resulta muy agradable al oído, porque es como una característica del hablar. Pero en nuestro caso (el de Argentina), realmente me choca .


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina es rara la elisión sistemática de las eses y son los hablantes de registro bajo de los grandes centros urbanos los que caen en esto. Es sin embargo bastante común entre gente de poca educación, especialmente de zonas rurales y pequeños centros urbanos, la glotalización o el alargamiento vocálico (/'ehta:/ o /'e:tah/ en lugar de /'estas/)


----------



## beatrizg

Ahora me queda más claro aún. Gracias Inés y Alec por sus explicaciones.


----------



## 0stsee

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina es rara la elisión sistemática de las eses y son los hablantes de registro bajo de los grandes centros urbanos los que caen en esto. Es sin embargo bastante común entre gente de poca educación, especialmente de zonas rurales y pequeños centros urbanos, la glotalización o el alargamiento vocálico (/'ehta:/ o /'e:tah/ en lugar de /'estas/)



Es cierto que la mayoría no dice /e:ta:/ o /e:tah/, pero de lo que observé, la pronunciación como /ehtas/ es muy corriente entre los Argentinos.
No hacen caer la S final pero sí la aspiran (como una H inglés) antes de un consonante.
No creo que (todas) las personas que escuché sean de poca educación.

A lo mejor no percibe la gente que lo hace, pero si prestas oídos a la manera como hablan, notarás que eso se hace mucho, por lo menos entre la gente de Buenos Aires.

Groetjes,


0stsee


----------



## aleCcowaN

0stsee said:


> Es cierto que la mayoría no dice /e:ta:/ o /e:tah/, pero de lo que observé, la pronunciación como /ehtas/ es muy corriente entre los Argentinos.
> No hacen caer la S final pero sí la aspiran (como una H inglés) antes de un consonante.
> No creo que (todas) las personas que escuché sean de poca educación.
> 
> A lo mejor no percibe la gente que lo hace, pero si prestas oídos a la manera como hablan, notarás que eso se hace mucho, por lo menos entre la gente de Buenos Aires.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> 
> 0stsee


Ese fenómeno es muy marcado entre los habitantes de las provincias de Santa Fe y Entre Ríos. La Provincia de Entre Ríos, poblada en su momento de colonos europeos y patria de los famosos gauchos judíos, comenzó a ser emisora de población desde 1930 y una gran cantidad de pobladores de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires son nacidos en Entre Ríos, y muchos también en Santa Fe. Hay diferencias de frecuencia según la región y el registro. Yo muchas veces digo /te'nemoh/ y siempre digo que "me salió el rosarino", por más que no tengo ninguna relación familiar, personal o laboral con gentes de zonas donde se hable así. Yo lo llamo "acento empático", porque Buenos Aires tiene sus acentos propios más los acentos de las corrientes barrocas y neoclásicas argentinas y americanas en general, y lo que uno oye en su entorno cambia continuamente.


----------



## Bocha

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina es rara la elisión sistemática de las eses y son los hablantes de registro bajo de los grandes centros urbanos los que caen en esto. Es sin embargo bastante común entre gente de poca educación, especialmente de zonas rurales y pequeños centros urbanos, la glotalización o el alargamiento vocálico (/'ehta:/ o /'e:tah/ en lugar de /'estas/)


 
Hola:

Me declaro culpable.

Santafesino y deh'cendiente de piamonteseh' (a mucha honra) pero no de una pequeña población, sino de la capital de la provincia (350.000 habitanteh'). Me identifico con la deh'cripción fonológica pero no con el reh'to.


----------



## San

0stsee said:


> Hola!
> 
> De ese hilo.
> 
> Tiene ese fenómeno un nombre específico como "yeísmo" o "voseo"?
> 
> Y dónde se encuentra? Hablan la mayoría de los hispanohablantes así?
> 
> Gracias y saludos
> 
> 
> 0stsee



Yo diría que los españoles del norte y los mexicanos son notorios por pronunciar cada -s. Todos los demás, de una manera o de otra, más o menos, se las comen, o al menos esa es la impresión que a mí me da. Luego hay lugares como Andalucía, y según he oído Chile y el Caribe, donde es normal que no suene ni una sola -s.

Por tanto sin salir de España se dan los dos extremos. Gente que las pronuncia todas (mitad norte), gente que no pronuncia ninguna (Andalucía, parte de Extremadura), y en medio gente que duda porque seguramente no tiene muy claro como lo tiene que decir, o existe alguna especie de diglosia. Tienes que tener en cuenta que muchos hablantes jurarán y perjurarán que ellos no se comen las eses, mientras oyes como lo hacen.


----------



## ryba

0stsee said:


> Tiene ese fenómeno un nombre específico como "yeísmo" o "voseo"?


¿Y por qué no simplemente «aspiración (total) de la s final»? 



San said:


> Yo diría que los españoles del norte y los mexicanos son notorios por pronunciar cada -s. Todos los demás, de una manera o de otra, más o menos, se las comen, o al menos esa es la impresión que a mí me da. Luego hay lugares como Andalucía,* y según he oído Chile y el Caribe*, donde es normal que no suene ni una sola -s.



Eso es lo que leo por todas partes pero no sé hasta qué punto es cierto. Hasta ahora no he tenido la suerte de escuchar a un chileno "comerse la s" por completo, siempre se oye una (a veces muy) "tímida" exhalación del aire. Pero bueno, el único contacto que he tenido con el chileno hablado son películas cuya acción transcurre en Santiago.

En cuanto al Caribe, tuve clases con una profesora barranquillera que aspiraba la s mucho menos que los barranquilleros a los que he oído, siempre era una s, pero un poco "debilitada" al final de sílaba. Al final de palabras casi no había aspiración. Shakira también es de Barranquilla y casi no se le nota la aspiración (a no ser que cante muy rápido).

Ahora tengo clases con un profesor de Cuba que aspira todas las eses finales de sílaba, pero siempre se le oye una "tímida" h ahpirada, la s no llega a desaparecer por completo. Me parece muy artificial que tantos artistas cubanos pronuncien todas las eses, para mí es como si les diera vergüenza su forma de hablar.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

beatrizg said:


> La verdad es que he oído cantantes argentinos con perfecta dicción (bastantes argentinos tienen esta cualidad, creo yo) que pronuncian todas las eses y en la estrofa siguiente se las comen. Y esto no sé cómo interpretarlo.



Eso es lo que hace Adrián Barilari (el vocalista de Rata Blanca).

El cantante de Catupecu Machú pronuncia cada -s. Además pronuncia la s un poco distinto. Yo diría que es una s perfectamente polaca. Pero él también utiliza el _tú_ en muchos temas.


¿Quiere decir esto que no hay lugares en el mundo hispanohablante donde la aspiración tenga prestigio?

PD: Yo, aunque sea estudiante, aspiro la s a la bonaerense pero en la facultad muchas veces me veo / siento obligado a controlarlo.

PD2: Corrigan cualquier error, por favor, mi español es cada vez peor...

PD3:  Un artículo sobre la aspiración porteña: http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/spaniola/8.htm


----------



## San

ryba said:


> ¿Y por qué no simplemente «aspiración (total) de la s final»?



Lo que ocurre es que la desaparición de la -s no siempre supone una aspiración, por ejemplo como han dicho en el mensaje nº 5 en Andalucía oriental lo que hay es realmente una apertura de la vocal, lo que da lugar a un sistema de diez vocales.



> Eso es lo que leo por todas partes pero no sé hasta qué punto es cierto. Hasta ahora no he tenido la suerte de escuchar a un chileno "comerse la s" por completo, siempre se oye una (a veces muy) "tímida" exhalación del aire. Pero bueno, el único contacto que he tenido con el chileno hablado son películas cuya acción transcurre en Santiago.


Yo no soy chileno, pero según he leído en este mismo sitio la aspiración de la -s está bastante generalizada allí.



> Ahora tengo clases con un profesor de Cuba que aspira todas las eses finales de sílaba, pero siempre se le oye una "tímida" h ahpirada, la s no llega a desaparecer por completo. Me parece muy artificial que tantos artistas cubanos pronuncien todas las eses, para mí es como si les diera vergüenza su forma de hablar.


Bueno, normalmente el fonema  sustituye al [s], para mí sería muy difícil hacer los dos al mismo tiempo. En realidad el sonido  no tiene nada que ver con el sonido [s], también se usa para sustituir otras consonantes al final de palabra. Por ejemplo muchas personas del sur de España pronuncian _mar_, _más_ y _mal_ igual, [_mah_], aunque es menos común con la ele que con las otras dos. Otras veces la consonante final simplemente se omite, como en _libertad_.


----------



## ryba

San said:


> Lo que ocurre es que la desaparición de la -s no siempre supone una aspiración, por ejemplo como han dicho en el mensaje nº 5 en Andalucía oriental lo que hay es realmente una apertura de la vocal, lo que da lugar a un sistema de diez vocales.



Sí, la s desaparece... pero es efecto de la aspiración, ¿verdad? ¿No se puede decir que es la especie más extrema de la aspiración de la s? O sea, entiendo que la s ya no es un sonido aspirado (porque no se pronuncia, sólo afecta las vocales abriéndolas), pero lo que originó este fenómeno fue la aspiración...



San said:


> Yo no soy chileno, pero según he leído en este mismo sitio la aspiración de la -s está bastante generalizada allí.



Sí, la aspiración sí, tanto al final de la sílaba dentro del "flujo de palabras" como al final de él (Gahtón Fernándeh).

Lo que pasa es que no he nunca  oído a ningún chileno eliminar totalmente la s abriendo las vocales. Pero eso lo explicaba ieracub, así que debe de tener razón, yo todavía no he estado en Chile. 


San said:


> Bueno, normalmente el fonema  sustituye al [s], para mí sería muy difícil hacer los dos al mismo tiempo. En realidad el sonido  no tiene nada que ver con el sonido [s]




¿No será porque tienes una s muy apical, con el ápice de la lengua hacia arriba? 

Sí es posible aspirar la s de modo que salga una s mezclada con un tipo de h. Lo hacen muchos argentinos, lo hacía una profesora mía que era de Gran Canaria... no me pongo de ejemplo porque no soy nativo. Hay tantos tipos de esa h cuantos los hay de la s en las extensas regiones del mundo hispano en las que se aspira.

Diciendo que "la s [del cubano] no llega a desaparecer por completo" me refería a que no se le oye la s final de sílaba, lo que se oye es un flujo de aire parecido al sonido /h/. Y no se abren las vocales que lo preceden.


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> ¿Quiere decir esto que no hay lugares en el mundo hispanohablante donde la aspiración goce de prestigio?


Tal vez debiera abrir un nuevo tema para preguntarlo (que los moderadores decidan, pueden borrar este post), pero ésta es una cosa no me deja tranquilo.

¿Por qué tantos artistas consideran "fuera de lugar" aspirar la s cantando?
¿Por qué hasta muchos "rebeldes" rockeros renuncian a cantar de forma natural?
 ¿Por qué ven esta característica de su pronunciación como algo inferior a pronunciar la s claramente en todos los contextos?

¿Les parece más "internacional" la s no aspirada? Si el sur de España, Canarias, casi toda la América del Sur, las Antillas hispanoparlantes y muchos países de América Central debilitan la s final antes de consonante (noh vemos) y muchos también en posición final (noh vemoh)!!

La aspiración, efectuada de una u otra manera es (probablemente) un rasgo del habla de la mitad de la población hispanohablante.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> Tal vez debiera abrir un nuevo tema para preguntarlo (que los moderadores decidan, pueden borrar este post), pero ésta es una cosa no me deja tranquilo.
> 
> ¿Por qué tantos artistas consideran "fuera de lugar" aspirar la s cantando?
> ¿Por qué hasta muchos "rebeldes" rockeros renuncian a cantar de forma natural?
> ¿Por qué ven esta característica de su pronunciación como algo inferior a pronunciar la s claramente en todos los contextos?
> 
> ¿Les parece más "internacional" la s no aspirada? Si el sur de España, Canarias, casi toda la América del Sur, las Antillas hispanoparlantes y muchos países de América Central debilitan la s final antes de consonante (noh vemos) y muchos también en posición final (noh vemoh)!!
> 
> La aspiración, efectuada de una u otra manera es (probablemente) un rasgo del habla de la mitad de la población hispanohablante.


Me resulta curioso como "nos miden desde afuera". Una característica singular del castellano es que sigue un ritmo silábico, como lo hace por ejemplo el japonés, y no un ritmo dado por el acento tónico, del cual un buen ejemplo es el inglés, con su distinta pronunciación de las vocales según estén en una sílaba tónica o no.

Por supuesto, este ritmo silábico no siempre es fácil de seguir, especialmente en el habla cotidiana y a buena velocidad. Sufren las sílabas de cuatro o cinco letras y tienden a omitirse o atenuarse sonidos: tra'sductor, circun'tancia, circu'stancia, con'titución, estació', etc.

Aquí es donde adquieren importancia las peculiaridades de los centenares de formas de la lengua castellana. Con respecto a la lengua americana, están quienes tienen la teoría que el origen de los colonizadores, los "conquistadores", definió las particularidades. Eso es cierto muy parcialmente, pues el origen de estas variedades está ligado al filtro de las lenguas nativas, las que no pudieron defenderse pero cuyos hablantes aplicaron los filtros de su propia lengua a aquélla nueva que recibían. Así la ese sibilante, tan propia de casi toda España exceptuando el extremo sur y las Canarias, no se conserva en América, y en ese caso no se justifica tanto por la enorme presencia de andaluces, o por el tributo de sangre canario, como por el hecho que de todas las eses españolas la ese sorda es la que mejor acomodaba a la mayoría de las lenguas indígenas. 

Aquí es donde nos encontramos entonces con lenguas indígenas que tienen ritmo dado por el acento tónico y que sistemáticamente lo sitúan en la penúltima sílaba o lenguas indígenas que tienen más sonidos vocálicos que el francés o el inglés, pero cuyo conjunto de consonantes equivalentes a las castellanas es muy reducido. Es en ese universo que vemos salpicados por todo el mapa hispano formas donde hay elisión o atenuación de la ese final de una sílaba generalmente no tónica.

En la Argentina tenemos la vertiente de cultura "neoclásica" siguiendo los ríos Paraná, Paraguay y Uruguay con un sustrato en general de lenguas del grupo tupí-guaraní, y donde hay un fenómeno de origen más antiguo y más ligado a las zonas rurales, que es la conversión del sonido /s/ en /h/ débil; y también tenemos la vertiente de cultura "barroca" más típica de la América del Pacífico y del Caribe, donde las lenguas indígenas correspondían a varias familias pero la lengua franca era el kechua, el latín de América. En este caso el fenómeno también antiguo es la conversión de /s/ en /h/ fuerte, como la j española, y en ciertos casos es una consonante sonora, al que se le suma un notable rotacismo.

Por supuesto, ambas regiones culturales convergen en la Zona Pampeana y esta tiene sus propios desarrollos de los últimos 150 años, el que incluye una elisión de las eses por influencia de la inmigración italiana y de la España meridional. Este fenómeno es más común en las grandes ciudades, pero por supuesto ha habido inmigración europea masiva en las zonas rurales y luego migración del campo a las ciudades, por eso no hay zonificación clara, aunque sí el mayor o menor predominio de una u otra forma. En esta forma "urbana" la ese desaparece de los artículos (lo es el plural de el), sustantivos y adjetivos: noh tomamo' uno' vino', tre' o cuatro. Va específicamente asociado vocabulario extraño a nuestra lengua, préstamos de otras lenguas: ¡tengo un veleno bárbaro!

Estas formas, que yo mismo me sorprendo usando en el habla a toda velocidad, son asociadas al analfabetismo y al semi-analfabetismo: los que sabemos expresarnos por escrito sabemos que se dice "vamos" porque se escribe "vamos" y pronunciamos "vamos" o "vamoh" o "bamo" según las circunstancias. Solo un analfabeto, o alguien que casi lo es, puede pensar que existe la palabra "vamo" como conjugación del verbo ir, y que tiene una variedad "finoli" que es "vamos".

No es cierto que casi toda la América del Sur dice vamoh. Lo dice cualquier grupo de 15 o 20 años que habla a los gritos y tropezones de manera enérgica y excitada, entremezclada con risas. Cuando llega el momento de dirigirse a una persona que no es del grupo, la ese aparece como por arte de magia.

En resumen, el castellano es una lengua con pocos sonidos, ritmo silábico y que se escribe fonéticamente. La lengua escrita es la que se encarga de mantener la unidad. La lengua hablada tiene variedades debido a la adaptación del dialecto central español a las particularidades de multitud de comunidades locales y a las migraciones. Dentro de esa variedad caen muchos casos de atenuación o directa elisión de la ese, que suelen acentuarse en los registros bajos, pero principalmente dependen de la velocidad con la que se habla. 

La aspiración de la ese es un rasgo que "ponemos en práctica" la mayoría de los hablantes en determinadas circunstancias, en algunas regiones con más intensidad que en otras, pero no un rasgo de nuestra lengua castellana.


----------



## San

ryba said:


> Tal vez debiera abrir un nuevo tema para preguntarlo (que los moderadores decidan, pueden borrar este post), pero ésta es una cosa no me deja tranquilo.
> 
> ¿Por qué tantos artistas consideran "fuera de lugar" aspirar la s cantando?
> ¿Por qué hasta muchos "rebeldes" rockeros renuncian a cantar de forma natural?
> ¿Por qué ven esta característica de su pronunciación como algo inferior a pronunciar la s claramente en todos los contextos?
> 
> ¿Les parece más "internacional" la s no aspirada? Si el sur de España, Canarias, casi toda la América del Sur, las Antillas hispanoparlantes y muchos países de América Central debilitan la s final antes de consonante (noh vemos) y muchos también en posición final (noh vemoh)!!
> 
> La aspiración, efectuada de una u otra manera es (probablemente) un rasgo del habla de la mitad de la población hispanohablante.



En el caso de España está bastante claro, es porque la variedad septentrional siempre ha tenido más prestigio. Por tanto no es raro que cantantes del sur hagan las -s, o al menos lo intenten, aunque no en la música más folk. Eso depende de cada uno supongo, hay gente que canta como habla y vende un montón de discos. Mira por ejemplo dos cantantes que han tenido cierto éxito en la esfera pop sin hacer las -s:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hTGP2-Pd7tI

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TEsenBiNli4


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ryba said:


> Eso es lo que hace Adrián Barilari (el vocalista de Rata Blanca).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Quiere decir esto que no hay lugares en el mundo hispanohablante donde la aspiración tenga prestigio?
> 
> Ryba, en Canarias la aspiración de la ese, en tanto en cuanto forma parte del habla canaria, sí se puede decir que goza de prestigio, o que , al menos no padece de desprestigio.
> En Canarias se defiende el español de Canarias, con su pronunciación característica y si un canario,en las islas, empieza a pronunciar las eses finales como ese, suele ser motivo de críticas o de burla.
> 
> Los políticos, los personajes de la cultura, los presentadores de televisión, los locutores de radio aspiran la ese final y se considera lo normal y lo deseable.
> Como dato anecdótico te puedo hablar de las críticas que he leído en la prensa a una cadena de supermercados autóctona que emitía sus anuncios en "peninsular".
> Sin embargo, cuando se sale de las islas la cosa cambia. En una cadena de televisión nacional hay un joven meteorólogo canario al que se ve que le han obligado a pronunciar las eses finales y el muchacho lo hace, cosa que no hacía en otro canal más pequeño de meteorología, pero en general los canarios son/somos aun fuera de las islas, muy resistentes a renunciar a los aspectos más básicos de nuestro acento.
> Otra presentadora muy conocida de un programa de corazón, corazón era ridiculizada en un programa de humor por su renuncia a perder su acento canario ( en este caso por no pronuciar las ces y zetas como en Madrid)


----------



## chics

Aquí en el norte pronunciamos todas las eses como "s", y al hecho de no hacerlo, que incluye no pronunciarlas, _ejquear_ (pronunciarla como una "j"), alargar la vocal y todo lo que querais, lo llamamos _aspirar las eses_. 

Después hay el ceceo y el hacer sopas, que son formas distintas de pronunciar la ese sin aspirarla, porque al final se pronuncian.


----------



## ryba

Muuchas gracias a los cuatro. 

Me parece que en Venezuela la aspiración en general no padece desprestigio. Hace un par de meses asistí a un congreso internacional en la Universidad Adam Mickiewicz, en el que dos ponentes venían de Venezuela y, pese a la presencia de mexicanos y españoles, ni intentaron no aspirar las eses. A mí me gustó mucho eso porque me parece bien no tener vergüenza de cómo se habla ante los extranjeros. Hablaron muy claro pero con la "s final estándar venezolana", una suave /h/.



aleCcowaN said:


> Lo dice cualquier grupo de 15 o 20 años que habla a los gritos y tropezones de manera enérgica y excitada, entremezclada con risas. Cuando llega el momento de dirigirse a una persona que no es del grupo, la ese aparece como por arte de magia.



O sea, un adolescente argentino en la facultad va a buscar un equilibrio entre tres fuerzas que ejercen la sociedad y la fisiología:

1) Es bueno hablar con cuidado, para mostrarles respeto a los profesores, a la universidad, etc., etc.
2) Por otro lado, no se pueden pasar, porque pronunciar la s con "demasiada" claridad no suena natural / suena a extranjero / suena pretensioso.
3) Es más fácil hablar rápido aspirando la s que sin hacerlo.

¿Qué opinás?

Vendrá a ser más o menos lo que hago yo, jejej, buscar un equilibrio entre lo cómodo y lo "raro" (a los oídos acostumbrados al español septentrional).


----------



## ampurdan

Alguna vez he oído decir que la aspiración suele darse en las zonas costeras, mientras que las zonas de montaña suelen mantener la pronunciación de las eses. En el caso de España, es un fenómeno que se extiende casi a media península (Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-la-Mancha) y tiene cierto empuje en las grandes ciudades (la pronunciación _ejque_ a la que se refiere Chics, que se hace con la "j" fuerte de España, no con la j suave o la aspiración).

En América esta repartición entre costa y montaña es más clara, según dicen. Incluso por algún comentario que he visto en el foro en el México costero se suelen aspirar las eses.

Por tanto, parece que la aspiración de las eses es un fenómeno marinero.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> O sea, un adolescente argentino en la facultad va a buscar un equilibrio entre tres fuerzas que ejercen la sociedad y la fisiología:
> 
> 1) Es bueno hablar con cuidado, para mostrarles respeto a los profesores, a la universidad, etc., etc.
> 2) Por otro lado, no se pueden pasar, porque pronunciar la s con "demasiada" claridad no suena natural / suena a extranjero / suena pretensioso.
> 3) Es más fácil hablar rápido aspirando la s que sin hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinás?


No existe una intencionalidad ni la búsqueda del equilibrio. En la Argentina, lo que comúnmente se denomina "acento" se lo reserva a las lenguas extranjeras: "habla con acento inglés", "los porteños hablamos castellano con acento napolitano". Cuando el "acento" -extranjero se sobreentiende- es muy tenue se dice "tiene un dejo": "-Habla un poco raro -Claro, es que es inglés y tiene un dejo ¿te diste cuenta que a veces dice tenemOs con una O muy redonda y a veces dice algo más parecido a tenemes?". Cuando se trata de nuestros propios "acentos" regionales lo llamamos cantito: tiene cantito chileno; habla con cantito coÓordobés (imitando la doble acentuación de esa provincia argentina); me encanta el cantito mexicano; las dominicanas hablan con el cantito de Pixie y Dixie.

Todo esto ¿para qué? Para decir que los españoles hablan con *acento* español, aunque algunos tienen un cantito andaluz o un cantito gitano y los canarios "no tienen cantito" y apenas tienen un dejo español, pues hablan "casi como nosotros".

¿Qué implica esto? Que, por lo menos desde el punto de vista de un argentino, nuestros acentos regionales y los diferentes acentos americanos implican más diferencias de ritmo que diferencias de sonido. Un paraguayo que aprendió en su hogar una mezcla de guaraní y castellano, habla con acento paraguayo, porque usa "500 vocales". Sólo nos referimos a americanos con "acento" cuando hay diferencias de sonidos ("habla con acento shileno").

Toda esta elipsis es para insistir en que el castellano es un idioma cuyo ritmo es determinado por las sílabas y no por el acento tónico, y es por eso que la última diferencia que detectamos es el "cantito", una alteración del ritmo de las sílabas que tiene importancia regional y que proviene del sustrato local, principalmente, una mayor o menor influencia de las lenguas indígenas originarias y una mayor o menor influencia del origen de los migrantes.

En este contexto existen regiones donde el ritmo silábico del castellano fue fuertemente influido por el ritmo de acento tónico de una lengua local, o el acento grave, agudo o de primera sílaba de todas sus palabras. Esto último influye en el "cantito", lo primero influye en una pronunciación "borrosa" de las sílabas no tónicas. Cuanto más rápida el habla, más "borrosa" la pronunciación de los sonidos: "p" y "b" se tornan indistinguibles y la "s" se aspira. Esto se produce en el habla normal a ritmo normal de ciertas regiones y se ha instalado en el "acento" popular local. Cuando todos hablamos rápido, esto se instala en nuestro acento y podemos seguir acelerando el discurso hasta el límite de lo inteligible.

La elisión de la ese en el discurso lento es un tema de acento local, y parece ser el caso se ciertas regiones meridionales de España. La atenuación del sonido ese en el habla apresurada, es un fenómeno más o menos generalizado, que tiene ciertos visos de instalación en regiones donde el ritmo y velocidad del habla hacen que aparezca con mayor frecuencia. No obstante, cuando se pide que el hablante diga las cosas con lentitud o marque las sílabas, casi siempre la ese reaparece.


----------



## chics

No sé que decirte, Alecccowan, a mí me sería imposible NO pronunciar las eses en un discurso rápido. Lentamente, no normal, lento, puedo intentarlo, o si me preparo una frase... pero rápidamente no puedo. Es como si te digo que hables sin pronunciar la _d_, o la _n_, hay que pensarlo y forzarlo. Por aquí todos pronuncian las eses, tanto los que tienden a hablar más rápido como los que lo hacen más lento. El habla relajada incluye pronunciarlas todas completamente.

Por otra parte, la teoría marinera de Ampurdán me resulta muy interesante. No sé si alguien podría ampliarla un poco, o sabe algo más, etc.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo, AleCcowaN.



aleCcowaN said:


> En este contexto existen regiones donde el ritmo silábico del castellano fue fuertemente influido por el ritmo de acento tónico de una lengua local, o el acento grave, agudo o de primera sílaba de todas sus palabras. Esto último influye en el "cantito", *lo primero influye en una pronunciación "borrosa" de las sílabas no tónicas*. Cuanto más rápida el habla, más "borrosa" la pronunciación de los sonidos: "p" y "b" se tornan indistinguibles y la "s" se aspira.


No me vas a decir que los argentinos aspiran sólo las no tónicas. 

Hasta muchos (¿casi todos los?) presentadores de la tele, periodistas, gente pública, tienen la s aspirada tónica más próxima al sonido /h/ que al sonido /s/.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Regla 16. Por favor, no publique enlaces a material audiovisual)

revihta
periodihta



chics said:


> No sé que decirte, Alecccowan, a mí me sería imposible NO pronunciar las eses en un discurso rápido. Lentamente, no normal, lento, puedo intentarlo, o si me preparo una frase... pero rápidamente no puedo. Es como si te digo que hables sin pronunciar la _d_, o la _n_, hay que pensarlo y forzarlo. Por aquí todos pronuncian las eses, tanto los que tienden a hablar más rápido como los que lo hacen más lento. El habla relajada incluye pronunciarlas todas completamente.



Sí, es normal, eso es lo que pasa por pronunciar la s apical dental / apico-alveolar. Los ecuatorianos (no sé si todos) también la pronuncian apical y, por consiguiente, no aspiran en ningún contexto fonético.

En inglés, francés, polaco, y otras más lenguas las eses no son apicales, pero tampoco son tan... no sé cómo llamarlo... (no, mejor no lo llamo, no quiero generalizar) y no se aspiran.

Volviendo a la pregunta original, en este artículo:





ryba said:


> PD3:  Un artículo sobre la aspiración porteña: http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/spaniola/8.htm


 la pérdida total de la s se denomina *elisión* (tal cual).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo diría que en la parte del mundo donde se inventó el ritmo silábico del castellano, la ese tiene una pronunciación fuerte (creo que en fonética es la ese con la barra inferior, un sonido parecido al símbolo de integral que es la sh inglesa) y en el habla apresurada solo pierde algo de su sibilancia. Habrá que prestar atención a la z final de sílaba en España para ver si existen señas de este proceso ("tenéis" no se presta a ser pronunciado /te'neih/, pero vez es más factible que se pronuncie /veX/ con X como una z muy suave o una ds casi imperceptible). La ese aspirada aparece entre quienes usamos una ese sorda y no una ese sibilante.

Si la pronunciación atenuada de la ese en España se extiende a los habitantes de Ferrol, Gijón y Santander, podríamos hablar de "teoría marinera". Creo que es más factible que la ese aspirada corresponda al román paladino de al-Andalús y los reinos taifas, incluyendo la influencias del árabe, sus consonantes y su ritmo de habla.

Por último, desde luego que comparada con la ese sibilante del centro de España pronunciada a pleno, casi cualquier ese americana parece aspirada a la menor debilidad o pérdida de energía en su pronunciación: basta con no ejercer presión con la lengua sobre el borde de los incisivos superiores o tener un problema odontológico para que la ese suene a un bufido que puede confundirse con el sonido /h/ para el oído poco sensible.


----------



## ampurdan

aleCcowaN said:


> Si la pronunciación atenuada de la ese en España se extiende a los habitantes de Ferrol, Gijón y Santander, podríamos hablar de "teoría marinera".



No, España queda fuera de esa teoría. El único puerto de la península que durante años tenía permiso para comerciar con América fue el de Sevilla (hoy capital de Andalucía, en el sur de España), las influencias de la manera de hablar del resto de puertos de los dominios de la monarquía hispánica deberían extenderse desde ese punto y toda influencia de la península sobre alguna parte de América pasaba por ese punto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

> Originalmente publicado por *ryba*
> PD3:  Un artículo sobre la aspiración porteña: http://www.unibuc.ro/eBooks/filologie/spaniola/8.htm


A la distancia qué lindo que suena todo. Me hace recordar al primer caso latinoamericano de gente secuestrada por un "OVNI": una pareja de Buenos Aires desaparece y aparece en México D.F., hecho que se publica en miles de notas y libros. La realidad es que el apellido (ahora no lo recuerdo) que suena muy "hispanoamericano" no existe en la República Argentina, porque tales personas no existían. Años después se reinventó la anécdota con una apellido más normal.

Los casos que describe son poco confiables, por ejemplo

_dehpué van a un partido de fútbol, o discuten…

_Si alguien dice "_dehpué        van..." _es casi seguro que continúe con "..._ a un partido de *fulbo*, o *se ponen a discutir*…"._ La frase mezcla elementos hablados de dos registros que son el agua y el aceite. Habla de la elisión de la ese como un proceso nuevo, poco consolidado y en avance, como si Buenos Aires se tratara de una milenaria región de la China, sin entender las dinámicas de poblamiento y el alcance de la historia.


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> _dehpué van a un partido de fútbol, o discuten…
> 
> _Si alguien dice "_dehpué        van..." _es casi seguro que continúe con "..._ a un partido de *fulbo*, o *se ponen a discutir*…"._



O directamente, si dice "de*h*pué" dudo que diga "di*s*cuten". A no ser que sea alguien hablando de manera forzada (intentando ocultar su acento normal), como esos "mis padre" que se oyen de vez en cuando.


----------



## Aleko

Hola.
Contestando la pregunta original de *Ostsee*, "elisión de la S" es una forma correcta de llamar al fenómeno. Sobre si la mayoría de los hablantes lo hacen, parece ser que no. Más común que la elisión es la aspiración, pero ahí tampoco podría decir si la mayoría habla así.



ryba said:


> ¿Quiere decir esto que no hay lugares en el mundo hispanohablante donde la aspiración tenga prestigio?


 
Para empezar, la aspiración o elisión de la S constituye un apartamiento de la norma general del idioma, por tanto, difícilmente pueda contar con prestigio a nivel general. Hay que considerar que /s/ es un fonema sumamente usado en castellano y es crucial, ya que es imprescindible a la hora de establecer el plural. Por tanto, su elisión o aspiración siempre carga con un signo negativo de antemano.

Más allá de esto, se acepta como normal en las variedades de muchos países, pero existen otros en los que la S elidida o aspirada convive con hablantes que la producen siempre o primordialmente. Entonces, allí es donde se establece la mayor diferencia.

En el caso de Uruguay, un hablante con un nivel entre medio y alto de educación se supone que nunca aspiraría una S al punto de sonar como /h/ y más aún, jamás la elidiría. La S intervocálica y al final de palabra debería siempre sonar muy clara, salvo en casos de que la próxima palabra le siga muy rápido y/o empiece con consonante. En ese caso, la S final tiende a disminuir su intesidad, pero de todas formas, no tendría que llegar a sonar aspirada como /h/. Esto también se aplica para la S seguida de consonante dentro de una palabra.

Los hablantes que suelen elidir la S, son generalmente los que tienen un nivel muy bajo de instrucción y su pronunciación es algo que los "delata" claramente. Hay un dirigente sindical muy importante acá en Uruguay (no recuerdo su nombre, ahora) que se come todas y cada una de las eses que puedan existir en una palabra y escucharlo hablar... digamos que es todo un caso de estudio.

También hay variantes dependiendo de la región. La franja costera del sur, particularmente desde Montevideo a Punta del Este, suele seguir el patrón que mencioné antes, pero por lo general, el resto del país tiene otro patrón de pronunciación. En la mayor parte de esas otras áreas, la aspiración de la S es bastante común, en especial en zonas rurales o pequeñas poblaciones. Allí, un hablante descuidado puede llegar a aspirar como /h/ incluso una S intervocálica o final ("descuidado", en este caso, no quiere decir necesariamente "con bajo nivel educativo").

Pero como la mayor parte de la población vive en el sur, y en especial, cerca de Montevideo, la norma estándar de pronunciación en Uruguay es la montevideana. Eso hace no sólo que la elisión, sino incluso la aspiración de la S sean mal vistas.

Este es un tema muy escabroso, en realidad, por todas las implicancias sociales que tiene. Aclaro que no soy catedrático, sólo un estudiante, así que bien puedo tener errores en lo que digo.



ryba said:


> ¿Por qué tantos artistas consideran "fuera de lugar" aspirar la s cantando?
> ¿Por qué hasta muchos "rebeldes" rockeros renuncian a cantar de forma natural?
> ¿Por qué ven esta característica de su pronunciación como algo inferior a pronunciar la s claramente en todos los contextos?


 
Hmmm, me parece que estás encarando el asunto para otro lado, como si fuera un tema de orgullo vs. vergüenza.

No me parece que haya una renuncia a "hablar naturalmente", más bien es una cuestión de que hay distintos registros de habla dentro de una misma sociedad. El hecho de que seas rockero no quiere decir que vayas a hablar como un analfabeto.

Bueno, fue una humilde contribución.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Muy interesante tu aporte, Aleko .


----------



## aleCcowaN

ampurdan said:


> No, España queda fuera de esa teoría. El único puerto de la península que durante años tenía permiso para comerciar con América fue el de Sevilla (hoy capital de Andalucía, en el sur de España), las influencias de la manera de hablar del resto de puertos de los dominios de la monarquía hispánica deberían extenderse desde ese punto y toda influencia de la península sobre alguna parte de América pasaba por ese punto.


Entonces la "teoría marinera" es otra forma más de decir que las formas del español de América dependen del origen en España del conquistador, colonizador, ocupante o comerciante, y es el equivalente a decir que el castellano viene del latín y difiere del gallego, catalán, occitano o cualquier patois del valle del Po por el particular terruño de los legionarios romanos que se establecieron allí en colonias, sin tomar en cuenta lo que los celtas, íberos, cántabros o ligures estuvieran en condiciones de asimilar o no.(1)

En el caso específico todas las áreas argentinas donde existe una aspiración de la ese estaban vedadas de comerciar con la Metrópolis en forma directa y debían hacerlo por tierra hasta Lima, por barco hasta Panamá, por tierra en el Itsmo y por barco nuevamente a través del Caribe y el Atlántico hasta Sevilla. Como resultado, el grueso del comercio de nuestra área se hacía por contrabando con portugueses, ingleses y holandeses. De hecho estaba prohibido que las colonias comerciaran entre sí por mar. Hubo que esperar hasta Fernando VI y Carlos III, y recién por 1747 el casi despoblado Río de la Plata pudo comprar azúcar en La Habana a cambio de su tasajo. Recién por esas épocas un barco comerció entre Cádiz y Buenos Aires por primera vez de manera legal (para hacerlo ilegalmente era mucho más fácil y barato hacerlo con los portugueses o ingleses).

En particular, la estrecha influencia del puerto de Sevilla se da con respecto al puerto de La Habana y otros puertos caribeños. Incluso Cuba y Puerto Rico permanecieron colonias españolas hasta 1898 ¿se da acaso allí, o en los puertos de Veracruz, Colón y Cartagena (de Indias), ligados en forma más estrecha a Sevilla, una gran difusión de la ese aspirada?

(1) En particular, el origen valenciano del che argentino y el supuestamente fundamental origen canario de Montevideo y luego su influencia en el acento del Río de la Plata son los más sorprendentes casos de "esas Españas imprescindibles y omniscientes" que me ha tocado discutir en estos foros, y que le hacen a uno pensar si no fue un error declarar la independencia


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo diría que en la parte del mundo donde se inventó el ritmo silábico del castellano, la ese tiene una pronunciación fuerte (creo que en fonética es la ese con la barra inferior, un sonido parecido al símbolo de integral que es la sh inglesa) y en el habla apresurada solo pierde algo de su sibilancia. Habrá que prestar atención a la z final de sílaba en España para ver si existen señas de este proceso ("tenéis" no se presta a ser pronunciado /te'neih/, pero vez es más factible que se pronuncie /veX/ con X como una z muy suave o una ds casi imperceptible). La ese aspirada aparece entre quienes usamos una ese sorda y no una ese sibilante.



En realidad en España la aspiración llega mucho más al norte que las eses andaluzas. Por tanto la s *castellana* se aspira, por ejemplo, en Badajoz, norte de Córdoba y Cuidad Real. Es una aspiración muy fuerte realmente, más que la que existe más al sur en la parte occidental de Andalucía, aunque se mantiene dentro del sonido /h/, no llega a ser una j como en algunas zonas de la Mancha más al este y al norte.

Por otro lado, creo que sería muy difícil escuchar vez pronunciado /ves/ en España. No me suena haberlo oído. Si me suena veθ, veh or ve con e abierta o alargada.

En cuanto a lo de las eses sordas o sibilantes, no sé si lo entiendo bien, yo tenía entendido que en español, a diferencia del inglés, todas las eses son sordas, es decir, no hay sonido de la garganta.


----------



## ampurdan

aleCcowaN said:


> Entonces la "teoría marinera" es otra forma más de decir que las formas del español de América dependen del origen en España del conquistador, colonizador, ocupante o comerciante, y es el equivalente a decir que el castellano viene del latín y difiere del gallego, catalán, occitano o cualquier patois del valle del Po por el particular terruño de los legionarios romanos que se establecieron allí en colonias, sin tomar en cuenta lo que los celtas, íberos, cántabros o ligures estuvieran en condiciones de asimilar o no.



Yo no he dicho tal cosa. De hecho, he dicho todo lo contrario en cuanto al "terruño" de los conquistadores (en ningún momento he hablado de conquistadores, por cierto). Los nodos de influencia eran los puertos (de Sevilla, La Habana, Veracruz, etc.) y que los puertos del Norte de España tuvieron el comercio vedado durante mucho tiempo a los puertos americanos. Me parece que las influencias debieron ser bidireccionales en la creación de esos rasgos comunes de los hablantes de los "dialectos marineros" (por decir algo) y los que me imagino que lo hablaban no eran los "conquistadores", sino los comerciantes, marineros, soldados, prostitutas, mesoneros, pillos y aventureros de todos los orígenes. No de uno específico.

He encontrado un enlace interesante al respecto: Geolectos de Latinoamérica.


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:


> En cuanto a lo de las eses sordas o sibilantes, no sé si lo entiendo bien, yo tenía entendido que en español, a diferencia del inglés, todas las eses son sordas, es decir, no hay sonido de la garganta.


Es muy interesante tu comentario, y este artículo de Wikipedia sobre el seseo, de muy buen formato, contiene una reflexión sobre el sistema de sibilantes haciéndose sordo en el castellano moderno. Podemos incluso ver que los tiempos de esos cambios se superponen con la formación de los estados americanos y la asimilación de sus pueblos autóctonos. Y si le sumamos la pragmática de Carlos III prohibiendo a los gitanos usar el caló en público en 1783, creo que completamos todas las vertientes históricas del caso del sonido "s".

Sin embargo yo usé sibilante para referirme a la ese española, sin averiguarlo más ni pedir permiso, porque de hecho me suena sibilante y me sigue sonando sibilante. Quizá me pase como con la erre francesa, la que uno tiende a pronunciar como son un sonido ge mezclado que los franceses desconocen como propio. Y es así que aumentan mis sospechas de que estemos hablando de una ese aspirada en América en contraste con ese sonido ese del centro-norte de España: si a mí la ese española puede sonarme como una clara sibilante cuando seguramente no lo es o poco tiene que se le parezca, bien puede, quien está acostumbrado al acento español, imaginar como aspiradas ciertos sonidos ese en boca americana cuando apenas son una versión suavizada del sonido ese estándar.

Creo que simplemente la sintonía de cuándo un sonido es "ese" y cuándo deja de serlo varía mucho de acuerdo a la región del hablante, y de seguro no es materia como para discutir por escrito.


----------



## ryba

San said:


> Por otro lado, creo que sería muy difícil escuchar vez pronunciado /ves/ en España. No me suena haberlo oído. Si me suena veθ, veh or ve con e abierta o alargada.


Yo tengo entendido que AleC se refería a la aspiración de la zeta /θ/.

A mí también me suena haberlo oído (en posición final, sobre todo ante consonante).


----------



## ampurdan

San said:


> En cuanto a lo de las eses sordas o sibilantes, no sé si lo entiendo bien, yo tenía entendido que en español, a diferencia del inglés, todas las eses son sordas, es decir, no hay sonido de la garganta.



Creo que cuando Aleccowan habla de "sordas" se refiere a la ese predorsal o laminar de Sevilla y de gran parte de América. Los españoles del norte de España no percibimos la diferencia entre esta ese y la nuestra apicoalveolar (son alófonos) si no nos fijamos bien, pero ellos sí la perciben. Nuestra ese les parece mucho más como un silbato, creo.


----------



## San

Aleko said:


> No me parece que haya una renuncia a "hablar naturalmente", más bien es una cuestión de que hay distintos registros de habla dentro de una misma sociedad. El hecho de que seas rockero no quiere decir que vayas a hablar como un analfabeto.
> 
> Bueno, fue una humilde contribución.
> Saludos.



Bueno, creo hay que poner las cosas en su contexto, porque todo es relativo. Por ejemplo en un contexto puramente español, y en un contexto andaluz también, la aspiración tiene más prestigio que el seseo, pero sólo en el ámbito español, a nadie se le va a ocurrir que un uruguayo, por el simple hecho de sesear, habla una variedad menos prestigiosa. Ya sabemos que en otros países se habla diferente y tienen distintos esquemas. Del mismo modo supongo que si un presidente del gobierno español va a una cumbre en Montevideo, o un catedrático a dar una conferencia en la universidad, no se les va a considerar analfabetos por el hecho de aspirar las eses, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> Yo tengo entendido que AleC se refería a la aspiración de la zeta /θ/.
> 
> A mí también me suena haberlo oído (en posición final, sobre todo ante consonante).


Yo parto de que /s/ no representa al sonido de la letra s en el centro y norte de España sino que representa el sonido de la letra s en América y que es un sonido similar al de la letra ese en italiano, francés e inglés. Por ejemplo, interpreto que ceceo en España se pronuncia /se'seo/.


----------



## chics

> Los nodos de influencia eran los puertos (de Sevilla, La Habana, Veracruz, etc.) y que los puertos del Norte de España tuvieron el comercio vedado durante mucho tiempo a los puertos americanos...


Esto es muy lógico y debió de ocurrir (utilizo el pasado porque ahora con la tele e internet ya segureamente será distinto) a menudo. Una lengua va evolucionando más o menos conjuntamente en los distintos territorios que mantienen relación entre sí, mientras que en otros más apartados son más conservadores, o evolucionan de modo distinto.

En este caso, el norte de España no podía enterarse de que en el sur o en América se estaba empezando a pronunciar de este otro modo porque no se comunicaban con ellos. 

Ocurrió con el latín, seguro que hay palabras castellanas que vienen de palabras "antiguas" del latín, y que tal vez coinciden en raíz con el rumano, precisamente por estar lejos de la capital y del mar, mientras que en italiano, por ejemplo, ya tienen una raíz perteneciente a un latín más moderno.


----------



## guayaca

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice ryba de que en casi toda América del Sur se debilita la "s" al final. Yo soy de Guayaquil, Ecuador y no debilito u omito la "s" para nada. Si he observado que los dominicanos (Republica Dominicana) sí lo hacen siempre.


----------



## Aleko

ampurdan said:


> Creo que cuando Aleccowan habla de "sordas" se refiere a la ese predorsal o laminar de Sevilla y de gran parte de América. Los españoles del norte de España no percibimos la diferencia entre esta ese y la nuestra apicoalveolar (son alófonos) si no nos fijamos bien, pero ellos sí la perciben. Nuestra ese les parece mucho más como un silbato, creo.


Jajaja esa es una manera bastante original de describirlo. ¿En serio no se dan cuenta de la diferencia? Bien puedo equivocarme, pero me animo a decir que para un americano promedio la diferencia es claramente notoria. Y sí... puede rechinar un poco al oído. A mí en el cine muchas veces me pasa que después de un rato de estar escuchando me empiezo a perder los demás sonidos porque sólo escucho el sonidito de esa S rechinando... Tengo que esperar a sacar el DVD para subir el volumen a gusto o poner subtítulos jajaja ¿Alguien más con un padecimiento similar o soy el único anormal?

Esa S española me parece que está a medio camino entre una S americana y el sonido que inglés se representa como SH. Creo que ya con esto me estaría alejando del tema principal, pero a ver si alguien que entienda más de estas cosas me puede sacar de la duda con dos o tres palabras rápidas que no perturben el ambiente.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo parto de que /s/ no representa al sonido de la letra s en el centro y norte de España sino que representa el sonido de la letra s en América y que es un sonido similar al de la letra ese en italiano, francés e inglés. Por ejemplo, interpreto que ceceo en España se pronuncia /se'seo/.


Si no hay seseo, la palabra _ceceo_ se pronuncia aquí "θeθeo", es decir "ceceo". 

En el norte de España la ese suena siempre como "s", parecida a la ese sorda del portugués, francés, inglés, italiano, etc. mientras que la ce precedida de vocal y la zeta siempre suenan "θ". No hay intercambios de sonidos, ni elisiones, ni aspiraciones, ni pronunciaciones que cambian en registros diferentes.

En Andalucía a veces he tenido la impresión de que oigo eses pronunciadas como sordas y otras como sonoras.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

Bueno, en mí Colombia natal no solo los costeños "se comen" las eses. Yo soy de Santander y cuando hablamos rápido tendemos a cambiar el sonido de la ese por el de la jota, por ejemplo; "los zapatos - lojapatos". Aunque en nuestro caso no nos avergonzamos de esto, por ejemplo cuando chateo por el messenger usualmente escribo majo en vez de mas o menos que sonaría algo así como "majomenos".


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> Sin embargo yo usé sibilante para referirme a la ese española, sin averiguarlo más ni pedir permiso, porque de hecho me suena sibilante y me sigue sonando sibilante. Quizá me pase como con la erre francesa, la que uno tiende a pronunciar como son un sonido ge mezclado que los franceses desconocen como propio. Y es así que aumentan mis sospechas de que estemos hablando de una ese aspirada en América en contraste con ese sonido ese del centro-norte de España: si a mí la ese española puede sonarme como una clara sibilante cuando seguramente no lo es o poco tiene que se le parezca, bien puede, quien está acostumbrado al acento español, imaginar como aspiradas ciertos sonidos ese en boca americana cuando apenas son una versión suavizada del sonido ese estándar.



No se si esta alusión va dirigida a mí, tal vez no, sólo quiero asegurarte que desde el punto de vista polaco es imposible confundir el fenómeno de la aspiración con algo distinto. La s polaca es prácticamente igual a la de Fher Olvera (mexicano, cantante de Maná, tocaron Corazón Espinado con Santana) y la de Fernando Ruíz Díaz (argentino, cantante de Catupecu Machu) y ninguno de nosotros tres aspira la s (ellos hablando español y yo, polaco).

La s sibilante apico-alveolar tiende a sonorizarse ante consonantes sonoras: un español de León, por ejemplo, dirá _mi*s*mo_ con una s sonorizada (que no llega a pronunciarse como la z inglesa, eso no estaría de acuerdo con su naturaleza!!!).

Un argentino (en _mi*s*mo_) debilitará el sonido de su s en vez de sonorizarlo. Es cuestión de fisiología, creo. Hay tipos de s que no son apicales y -no obstante eso- se sonorizan.

El grado de aspiración en las zonas donde la s se presta a la aspiración debe de depender del alrededor del hablante, de cómo hablan los demás y cómo está visto, eso es a lo que me estaba refiriendo al preguntar por lo del prestigio...


----------



## San

ampurdan said:


> Creo que cuando Aleccowan habla de "sordas" se refiere a la ese predorsal o laminar de Sevilla y de gran parte de América. Los españoles del norte de España no percibimos la diferencia entre esta ese y la nuestra apicoalveolar (son alófonos) si no nos fijamos bien, pero ellos sí la perciben. Nuestra ese les parece mucho más como un silbato, creo.



Yo no soy del norte y tampoco la percibo.


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo parto de que /s/ no representa al sonido de la letra s en el centro y norte de España sino que representa el sonido de la letra s en América y que es un sonido similar al de la letra ese en italiano, francés e inglés. Por ejemplo, interpreto que ceceo en España se pronuncia /se'seo/.


¿Ceceo en America Latina?


A mí por ejemplo la s de Carlos Santana me parece más próxima a la z española septentrional que a la s de la que dijiste que te suena parecida al inglés /sh/.  Pero reconozco y percibo que no son iguales.


----------



## ryba

guayaca said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice ryba de que en casi toda América del Sur se debilita la "s" al final. Yo soy de Guayaquil, Ecuador y no debilito u omito la "s" para nada. Si he observado que los dominicanos (Republica Dominicana) sí lo hacen siempre.



Esto el lo que puse en la página #2 de este mismo hilo:


ryba said:


> Sí, es normal, eso es lo que pasa por pronunciar la s apical dental / apico-alveolar. *Los ecuatorianos* (no sé si todos) también la pronuncian apical y, por consiguiente, *no aspiran *en ningún contexto fonético.


¿No estás de acuerdo conmigo??????????


----------



## Aleko

San said:


> Bueno, creo hay que poner las cosas en su contexto, porque todo es relativo. Por ejemplo en un contexto puramente español, y en un contexto andaluz también, la aspiración tiene más prestigio que el seseo, pero sólo en el ámbito español, a nadie se le va a ocurrir que un uruguayo, por el simple hecho de sesear, habla una variedad menos prestigiosa. Ya sabemos que en otros países se habla diferente y tienen distintos esquemas. Del mismo modo supongo que si un presidente del gobierno español va a una cumbre en Montevideo, o un catedrático a dar una conferencia en la universidad, no se les va a considerar analfabetos por el hecho de aspirar las eses, ¿no es cierto?


Hmmm...  A decir verdad, mi comentario estaba limitándose a contestar sobre un aspecto de una parte de uno de los comentarios de *ryba*. Y creo que lo contextualizo y acoto a la vez cuando cerca del final me refirero a que "_hay distintos registros de habla dentro de *una misma* sociedad_". 

Seguramente que si un español aspirante de las eses viniera a hablar en una cumbre de gobernantes o en una universidad a Uruguay, se iría a sobreentender que su forma de hablar sería normal y característica de su región y por tanto no se le entendería como menos prestigiosa (porque se sabría que sería extranjero, y como tal, hablaría distinto). Pero si alguien pertenece a la misma sociedad uruguaya (por ejemplo, el rector de la Universidad de la República o el presidente), y viene y habla comiéndose las eses, seguro que no va ser bien considerado.

¿Más claro ahora?
Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

chics said:


> Si no hay seseo, la palabra _ceceo_ se pronuncia aquí "θeθeo", es decir "ceceo".
> 
> En el norte de España la ese suena siempre como "s", parecida a la ese sorda del portugués, francés, inglés, italiano, etc. mientras que la ce precedida de vocal y la zeta siempre suenan "θ". No hay intercambios de sonidos, ni elisiones, ni aspiraciones, ni pronunciaciones que cambian en registros diferentes.
> 
> En Andalucía a veces he tenido la impresión de que oigo eses pronunciadas como sordas y otras como sonoras.


Yo creo que decenas de millones de latinoamericanos nos podríamos en fila para jurar que la ese y la zeta del centro y norte de España representan sonidos ajenos a nosotros, y que pronunciamos la s, z y c con el sonido /s/ que se parece mucho más a la c en boca de un español que a la s en boca del mismo. 

Pero en última instancia se trata de un fenómeno de sintonía del oído. A mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo que le pasa a Aleko con el acento español. Y más allá de lo simpático que nos resulta el acento típico español, que suena a Cervantes redivivo, es decir, que suena prestigioso, estoy seguro de no equivocarme al decir que esa "sibilancia" es más que notoria. Hoy día que hay una guerra de doblajes baratos en América y que muchos programas se vuelven a doblar para no pagar los derechos del doblaje anterior, les puedo decir que los doblajes españoles no se aceptan ni a precio de liquidación. El motivo no está sólo en la calidad del doblaje (mal lipsing, sobreactuado) o el uso sistemático de los mismos actores para hacer 100 voces, cosas que también ocurren en nuestros nuevos doblajes baratieri, incluyendo los argentinos, sino por el hecho de que gran parte del público rechaza los doblajes en español de España, tanto por problemas de vocabulario como por problemas de entender el acento. Yo el poco español que escucho proviene de TVE, y alguna ocasional película que pueda ver.

Sin embargo, cuando se trata de música, percibo el acento neutralizado en buena medida, más allá del origen del cantante. Creo que en esto manda Mercurio y no Apolo.


----------



## chics

ryba said:


> la s de la que dijiste que te suena parecida al inglés /sh/.


¿Estais hablando de Rajoy ?
Aclaro que la manera particular de hablar de este compostelano ("noshotrosh" y cosas así) no es como hablan ni los gallegos ni en el norte. Nosotros en el norte hacemos eses sordas solamente. Los catalanohablantes (noreste de la península y Baleares) distinguimos las eses sordas de las sonoras _en catalán_, pero en castellano las hacemos todas sordas, sin vibración. Algunas pocas personas no pueden pronunciarlas, como Rajoy o los niños sin dientes, y entonces decimos que _hacen sopas_. No que _aspiran las eses_.

En Andalucía (el tercio sur de la península), aparte de pronunciar -creo- sordas y sonoras, o algo parecido, pronuncian algunas eses como haches, o sea, no las pronuncian. Además hay seseo, o ceceo en algunas zonas. 

En el centro de España, según el lugar, el estrato social de la persona, el registro que use... ésta puede cecear, sesear, aspirar eses, _ajpirarlas_ , etc.

En películas "españolas" seguramente cada actor es de una zona distinta, además es problable que algunos imiten otro acento u otra manera de hablar. Lo digo porque pienso que frases como "la _s_ de Carlos Santana" me parecen más aclaratorias en este foro en el que no nos oímos que las del tipo "cuando oigo una película española", que para nosotros no significan nada.


----------



## aceituna

chics said:


> En el centro de España, según el lugar, el estrato social de la persona, el registro que use... ésta puede cecear, sesear, aspirar eses, _ajpirarlas_ , etc.


Me confieso _ajpiradora_ ocasional.


----------



## chics

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo creo que decenas de millones de latinoamericanos nos podríamos en fila para jurar que la ese y la zeta del centro y norte de España representan sonidos ajenos a nosotros, y que pronunciamos la s, z y c con el sonido /s/ que se parece mucho más a la c en boca de un español que a la s en boca del mismo.


Vaya, ¿quiere decir que ceceais? no conozco muchos argentinos, pero ninguno de ellos lo hace. Ricardo Darín tampoco (estoy viendo un ciclo de películas suyas esta semana, no es perdais _*XXY*_ ¡es magnífica! y no tiene un solo actor ceceante).

No entiendo, creo que te confundes en algo, pero no lo puedo ver... estoy segura de que no piensas que millones de latinoamericanos cecean.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo soy canario y tengo claro que mis eses son distintas a las del centro y norte de la Península y aunque por el contacto diario con ellas, tele, radio etc, no reparamos en ello, si nos fijamos un poco, la diferencia es evidente.
En Andalucía las eses no son todas como la sevillana. La ese de Córdoba ( coronal plana), Jaén o de pueblos del interior de Málaga es claramente distinta y a los andaluces que no la usan, la ese cordobesa les suena, como habéis dicho, a silbato.
Los andaluces suelen distinguir el acento de Córdoba capital o ciudades pequeñas como Lucena y Puente Genilpor la apertura de ciertas vocales y por su ese.


----------



## Aleko

aleCcowaN said:


> ...latinoamericanos (...) pronunciamos la s, z y c con el sonido /s/ que se parece mucho más a la c en boca de un español que a la s en boca del mismo.


Hmmm, para mí los tres son distintos. Igual, la S española creo que me sigue pareciendo más próxima a /s/... por la posición de la lengua, tal vez... no sé de esos detalles.



aleCcowaN said:


> ...lo simpático que nos resulta el acento típico español, que suena a Cervantes redivivo, es decir, que suena prestigioso...


Simpático, pintoresco... como podría ser el acento peruano, o mexicano, etc... ¿"Prestigioso"? Un estándar puede ser prestigioso dentro de un contexto determinado (en este caso, el de España), fuera de él es simplemente uno más.



aleCcowaN said:


> gran parte del público rechaza los doblajes en español de España, tanto por problemas de vocabulario como por problemas de entender el acento.


Los únicos doblajes decentes en cuanto a voces (y que aún así, muchas veces dejan que desear) serían los mexicanos. El mayor problema es que sus traducciones muchas veces... no son muy buenas.



aleCcowaN said:


> Sin embargo, cuando se trata de música, percibo el acento neutralizado en buena medida, más allá del origen del cantante. Creo que en esto manda Mercurio y no Apolo.


Ahora estoy recordando a Ana Belén... y su acento al cantar de neutralizado no tiene nada.


----------



## San

ryba said:


> Esto el lo que puse en la página #2 de este mismo hilo:
> 
> ¿No estás de acuerdo conmigo??????????



ryba, como dije antes la aspiración también se da en la mitad sur de España en zonas de s apico-alveolar. Es más, la s no tiene nada de particuar, también se aspiran otras consonantes como r, x, c, z, etc. El sonido es exactamente el mismo.

Es muy normal por ejemplo la aspiración de la r al final de palabra: cantar --> cantah, o también delante de una l: Carlos --> Cahloh


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Aunque yo he leído en algún sitio esa equiparación de la aspiración de la ese con la debilitación de otros sonidos finales como r o l. realmente no ocurre así en gran parte de Andalucía.
Un  sevillano distingue perfectamente mal, mar y más.
En la parte más oriental de Andalucía sí se puede producir esa confusión.


----------



## ryba

San said:


> Esto el lo que puse en la página #2 de este mismo hilo:
> 
> ¿No estás de acuerdo conmigo??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ryba, como dije antes la aspiración también se da en la mitad sur de España en zonas de s apico-alveolar. Es más, la s no tiene nada de particuar, también se aspiran otras consonantes como r, x, c, z, etc. El sonido es exactamente el mismo.
> 
> Es muy normal por ejemplo la aspiración de la r al final de palabra: cantar --> cantah, o también delante de una l: Carlos --> Cahloh
Click to expand...


Ahh, bueno, entonces mi teoría sobre las s que se prestan a la aspiración y las que no se fue al caraj*. Aunque sólo parcialmente, puesto que tanto *Chics* como *San *dijeron que les resulta imposible aspirar sus eses desde el punto de vista puramente técnico.

Y bueno, lo del "Ecuador no aspirante" (jeje) sí lo había subrayado, así que nuestra contertulia *Guayaca* sí está de acuerdo conmigo, aunque haya dicho que no.


----------



## San

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Aunque yo he leído en algún sitio esa equiparación de la aspiración de la ese con la debilitación de otros sonidos finales como r o l. realmente no ocurre así en gran parte de Andalucía.
> Un  sevillano distingue perfectamente mal, mar y más.
> En la parte más oriental de Andalucía sí se puede producir esa confusión.



Yo diría que es una característica bastante generalizada del habla andaluza el aspirar las consonantes implosivas r, s, z, x, c, p, t, d, g, b, f y j.

El caso de la l es menos frecuente, aunque estoy seguro de que he oído muchas veces mal pronunciado mah.

La r de los monosílabos como "por" normalmente se oye, pero también he oído a menudo mar como mah, de sevillanos y de otros andaluces y no andaluces. En cualquier caso, lo diga uno o lo digan quinientos, cuando se produce la aspiración más, mar, mal y M.A.P. suenan igual. Con un mac sería ya un crimen, así es que siempre lo oígo con la /k/, cosas de pijos


----------



## Jellby

San said:


> Con un mac sería ya un crimen, así es que siempre lo oígo con la /k/, cosas de pijos



Pues sí, porque la C final se aspira igual que cualquiera... por eso de pequeño yo confundía rectas y restas (bueno, sólo fue una vez, pero me corrigió la profe), y por eso mis primos pequeños suelen llamarme "Isnacio" (aunque ésta no es la C).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

San said:


> ryba, como dije antes la aspiración también se da en la mitad sur de España en zonas de s apico-alveolar. Es más, la s no tiene nada de particuar, también se aspiran otras consonantes como r, x, c, z, etc. El sonido es exactamente el mismo.
> 
> Es muy normal por ejemplo la aspiración de la r al final de palabra: cantar --> cantah, o también delante de una l: Carlos --> Cahloh





San said:


> Yo diría que es una característica bastante generalizada del habla andaluza el aspirar las consonantes implosivas r, s, z, x, c, p, t, d, g, b, f y j.
> 
> El caso de la l es menos frecuente, aunque estoy seguro de que he oído muchas veces mal pronunciado mah.
> 
> La r de los monosílabos como "por" normalmente se oye, pero también he oído a menudo mar como mah, de sevillanos y de otros andaluces y no andaluces. En cualquier caso, lo diga uno o lo digan quinientos, cuando se produce la aspiración más, mar, mal y M.A.P. suenan igual. Con un mac sería ya un crimen, así es que siempre lo oígo con la /k/, cosas de pijos





Sí, pero no.
Se aspiran, se debilitan pero no suenan igual y los andaluces y los que llevamos años viviendo aquí percibimos la diferencia.
Comprendo que para alguien de fuera suenan igual.
 "Pon el papel en la pared al revés para leer". Todas esas es finales no suenan igual, excepto en la Andalucía oriental.

También he de decir en apoyo de lo que tú dices, que quizás el habla de las ciudades y de las personas más cultas está influenciada por la normativa y no se produce la desaparición total de las consonantes, sino que queda un residuo de ella y cuanto más popular es el habla más tiende a la desaparición de las mismas.


----------



## beatrizg

He notado que en grupos de personas que aspiran o “se comen” sistemáticamente las* eses* hay quienes  cometen el error de poner esa misma letra donde no la hay. Por ejemplo: estuviste*s*, trajiste*s, *etc.


  Me pregunto si hay una relación entre estos dos fenómenos.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## San

ryba said:


> Ahh, bueno, entonces mi teoría sobre las s que se prestan a la aspiración y las que no se fue al caraj*. Aunque sólo parcialmente, puesto que tanto *Chics* como *San *dijeron que les resulta imposible aspirar sus eses desde el punto de vista puramente técnico.
> 
> Y bueno, lo del "Ecuador no aspirante" (jeje) sí lo había subrayado, así que nuestra contertulia *Guayaca* sí está de acuerdo conmigo, aunque haya dicho que no.



No, yo dije que cuando llega una -s no puedo hacer la /s/ y la /h/ a la vez, o hago una o hago otra (es un decir, siempre hago la /h/)


----------



## ryba

Perdona, San, por mi sobreinterpretación.

----------------------------------------------------------------



beatrizg said:


> He notado que en grupos de personas que aspiran o “se comen” sistemáticamente las* eses* hay quienes  cometen el error de poner esa misma letra donde no la hay. Por ejemplo: estuviste*s*, trajiste*s, *etc.



El tema en cuanto relacionado con el voseo se toca (entre otros) en estos hilos. Está relacionado con la presencia de la -s en las formas estuvisteis, trajisteis, etc.:
*¡No te hagás el gracioso! (voseo)*
*voseo en diferentes países*.



> Me pregunto si hay una relación entre estos dos fenómenos.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


Fuera del contexto voseante, pues claro, es lo que dice AleC, si uno no sabe leer ni escribir bien, tiende a escribir tal como pronuncia y si elide (no pronuncia) la s en ere*s*, tiene*s*, tenga*s*, sabía*s*, podría*s*, pudiera*s*, PERO debe escribirla, deducirá que en *tuviste*(s) también tiene que escribirla, por analogía con las demás formas verbales de la segunda persona del singular. Nota que sólo el pretérito perfecto simple (el pret. indefinido) no tiene -s en la 2a persona, singular.


----------



## San

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Sí, pero no.
> Se aspiran, se debilitan pero no suenan igual y los andaluces y los que llevamos años viviendo aquí percibimos la diferencia.
> Comprendo que para alguien de fuera suenan igual.
> "Pon el papel en la pared al revés para leer". Todas esas es finales no suenan igual, excepto en la Andalucía oriental.
> 
> También he de decir en apoyo de lo que tú dices, que quizás el habla de las ciudades y de las personas más cultas está influenciada por la normativa y no se produce la desaparición total de las consonantes, sino que queda un residuo de ella y cuanto más popular es el habla más tiende a la desaparición de las mismas.



Tal como yo lo pronuncio suenan igual. No hay ningún debilitamiento, no hay ninguna consonante, desaperecen por completo y en su lugar aparece una ligera aspiración que representamos por /h/, y que viene a ser más o menos el mismo sonido de naran*j*a o *h*ello. Pero también las -d y -r finales pueden simplemente desaparecer sin que las sustituya ninguna aspiración: paré, leé, según zonas y hablantes individuales. Es ya hilar muy fino. En cualquier caso, si digo naraha, ya te puedes hacer una idea de que muy del norte no soy


----------



## San

beatrizg said:


> He notado que en grupos de personas que aspiran o “se comen” sistemáticamente las* eses* hay quienes  cometen el error de poner esa misma letra donde no la hay. Por ejemplo: estuviste*s*, trajiste*s, *etc.
> 
> 
> Me pregunto si hay una relación entre estos dos fenómenos.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?



Bueno, en cuanto a la segunda persona singular del indefinido, teniendo en cuenta que ese mismo error lo cometen hablantes que pronuncian cada s que se encuentran a su paso, creo que podemos concluir que no, no hay ninguna relación aparente.

No obstante, más en general supongo que pueden aparacer errores de sobrecorrección con la -s allí donde esta se pierde y no se sustituye con nada, aunque bueno, en ese caso creo que tendrían problemas más acuciantes, como la distinción del singular y el plural.


----------



## beatrizg

Muchas gracias por esas dos interesantes respuestas Ryba y San. 

Voy a volver a leer el mensaje de AleC en donde habla de este tema, Ryba.  ¿Es posible que haya preguntado sobre un tema que ya había sido tratado?... En ese caso el diagnóstico es de alzheimer avanzado.


----------



## ryba

No, tranquila, Beatrizg, el pretérito perfecto simple no se había mencionado en este hilo. Sí se habló un poco de los problemas de ortografía que uno puede tener. 





aleCcowaN said:


> Estas formas, que yo mismo me sorprendo usando en el habla a toda velocidad, son asociadas al analfabetismo y al semi-analfabetismo: los que sabemos expresarnos por escrito sabemos que se dice "vamos" porque se escribe "vamos" y pronunciamos "vamos" o "vamoh" o "bamo" según las circunstancias. Solo un analfabeto, o alguien que casi lo es, puede pensar que existe la palabra "vamo" como conjugación del verbo ir, y que tiene una variedad "finoli" que es "vamos".



Creo que San tiene toda la razón. El hecho del pretérito perfecto simple no tener la -s habitual en los demás tiempos y modos verbales probablemente va a propiciar el error al que aludes mucho más fuertemente que la elisión porque es la razón principal de su aparición. Uno escribe mal porque sabe que las demás formas verbales correspondientes a la 2ª persona singular sí tienen la -s al final y se olvida / no se da cuenta de que el pret. perf. simple no es el caso.

Ahora, la pregunta es si a una persona que elide las eses finales le es más fácil cometer este error. Me parece que sí, porque la escritura es consecuencia del habla y no al revés. Me parece mucho más grave poner _tuvistes_ si oyes que (la mayoría de) los demás no pronuncian la s final mientras en las demás formas sí lo hacen que hacerlo porque la única pista que tienes es escuchar bien si acaso la e no es abierta (elisión) o si hay o no hay un tímido flujo de aire (aspiración avanzada) o saber cómo se escribe.


Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, se agradecen y mucho. 
Saludos, les deseo un buen día.


----------



## Limeño

ampurdan said:


> Alguna vez he oído decir que la aspiración suele darse en las zonas costeras, mientras que las zonas de montaña suelen mantener la pronunciación de las eses. En el caso de España, es un fenómeno que se extiende casi a media península (Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-la-Mancha) y tiene cierto empuje en las grandes ciudades (la pronunciación _ejque_ a la que se refiere Chics, que se hace con la "j" fuerte de España, no con la j suave o la aspiración).
> 
> En América esta repartición entre costa y montaña es más clara, según dicen. Incluso por algún comentario que he visto en el foro en el México costero se suelen aspirar las eses.
> 
> Por tanto, parece que la aspiración de las eses es un fenómeno marinero.


 

El Perú es una excepción a la regla, aquí hasta la gente costeña conserva y pronuncia la letra "s" a final de palabra, debido a que Lima (capital situada en la costa), fue el centro mas importante de la América Española y guardo una manera culta y clara al hablar.


----------



## jmx

guayaca said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice ryba de que en casi toda América del Sur se debilita la "s" al final. Yo soy de Guayaquil, Ecuador y no debilito u omito la "s" para nada. Si he observado que los dominicanos (Republica Dominicana) sí lo hacen siempre.


 


Limeño said:


> El Perú es una excepción a la regla, aquí hasta la gente costeña conserva y pronuncia la letra "s" a final de palabra, debido a que Lima (capital situada en la costa), fue el centro mas importante de la América Española y guardo una manera culta y clara al hablar.


Me han llamado la atención estos 2 mensajes, así que he hecho lo siguiente: he buscado en YouTube vídeos de los alcaldes de Lima (Luis Castañeda Lossio) y Guayaquil (Jaime Nebot) y he comprobado si aspiran las eses. Ambos las aspiran, aunque en proporción variable. El alcalde de Guayaquil aspira la mayoría o todas las eses, salvo las que van antes de pausa; eso además hablando muy solemnemente. El alcalde de Lima aspira menos, pero en ciertas palabras, como "espectaculo", aspira clara y sistemáticamente.

Parece que hay un extraño patrón por el que si uno aspira por ejemplo un 30% de las eses pero conoce a gente que aspira el 60% u 80% dice "yo no aspiro, ellos sí". En España pasa igual.


----------



## chics

...es decir, que en mayor o menor grado, todos los hipanohablantes en América aspiran las eses ¿no? Aunque parece (y hablo de frases como "una manera más culta de hablar" y todas las del tipo "yo no, pero _ellos_ sí") que en la mayoría se percibe como algo feo o no muy deseable ¿verdad?


----------



## ampurdan

No todos los hispanohablantes de América aspiran las eses, solo algunos, que pueden ser los más y que están repartidos por la gran mayoría sino por todos los países. Creo que la mayor parte de Mexicanos, por ejemplo, no las aspira normalmente.


----------



## Limeño

jmartins said:


> Me han llamado la atención estos 2 mensajes, así que he hecho lo siguiente: he buscado en YouTube vídeos de los alcaldes de Lima (Luis Castañeda Lossio) y Guayaquil (Jaime Nebot) y he comprobado si aspiran las eses. Ambos las aspiran, aunque en proporción variable. El alcalde de Guayaquil aspira la mayoría o todas las eses, salvo las que van antes de pausa; eso además hablando muy solemnemente. El alcalde de Lima aspira menos, pero en ciertas palabras, como "espectaculo", aspira clara y sistemáticamente.
> 
> Parece que hay un extraño patrón por el que si uno aspira por ejemplo un 30% de las eses pero conoce a gente que aspira el 60% u 80% dice "yo no aspiro, ellos sí". En España pasa igual.


 
Vale decir que en la costa peruana sólo se aspira la "s" ante consonante implosiva (ejpectáculo - Cujco; jamás: ehpectáculo - Cuhco) casi idéntico al fenómeno madrileño, a lo mejor el costeño peruano siguió muy fielmente el modelo de prestigio de la capital española, eso sí,  al final de frase si luego no hay una implosiva JAMÁS se aspira, pueden escuchar programas de Laura Bozzo, la gente que se presenta en su programa puede ser inculta y/o incluso vulgar, pero se les entiende y siendo costeños latinoamericanos somos los que mejor mantenemos la "s".


----------



## Limeño

ampurdan said:


> No todos los hispanohablantes de América aspiran las eses, solo algunos, que pueden ser los más y que están repartidos por la gran mayoría sino por todos los países. Creo que la mayor parte de Mexicanos, por ejemplo, no las aspira normalmente.


 
Habrá que preguntarle a "loj veracrujanoj".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Limeño said:


> Vale decir que en la costa peruana sólo se aspira la "s" ante consonante implosiva (ejpectáculo - Cujco; jamás: ehpectáculo - Cuhco) casi idéntico al fenómeno madrileño, a lo mejor el costeño peruano siguió muy fielmente el modelo de prestigio de la capital española, eso sí,  al final de frase si luego no hay una implosiva JAMÁS se aspira, pueden escuchar programas de Laura Bozzo, la gente que se presenta en su programa puede ser inculta y/o incluso vulgar, pero se les entiende y siendo costeños latinoamericanos somos los que mejor mantenemos la "s".



De tus comentarios se infiere que en Perú se considera más culto y se entiende mejor a la gente que conserva la ese final.
En España tradicionalmente se ha considerado lo mismo, aunque somos muchos los que no estamos de acuerdo con eso y en general es un prejuicio que empieza a superarse aunque lentamente.
Yo vivo en una zona, Andalucía, que aspira u omite totalmente las eses finales y no solamente nos entendemos sino que a veces cuesta entender a personas que pronuncian marcadamente las eses finales por la razón de que estamos acostumbrados a su no pronunciación.
Pongo un ejemplo: Yo trabajo con números que en general tienen muchas eses (seiscientos, trescientos sesentaiseis etc) , pues si me hablan rápido entiendo mejor los números a los andaluces que a los castellanos


----------



## Limeño

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> De tus comentarios se infiere que en Perú se considera más culto y se entiende mejor a la gente que conserva la ese final.
> En España tradicionalmente se ha considerado lo mismo, aunque somos muchos los que no estamos de acuerdo con eso y en general es un prejuicio que empieza a superarse aunque lentamente.
> Yo vivo en una zona, Andalucía, que aspira u omite totalmente las eses finales y no solamente nos entendemos sino que a veces cuesta entender a personas que pronuncian marcadamente las eses finales por la razón de que estamos acostumbrados a su no pronunciación.
> Pongo un ejemplo: Yo trabajo con números que en general tienen muchas eses (seiscientos, trescientos sesentaiseis etc) , pues si me hablan rápido entiendo mejor los números a los andaluces que a los castellanos


 
Debo decirte que aquí en el Perú pronunciar la letra "s" es de mucho prestigio, llama la atención no pronunciarla especialmente si la "s" es al final de frase.
¿De donde viene eso?, quizá del habla culta que inculcaron los españoles a sus dos más grandes centros administrativos en el nuevo mundo: Nueva España (México) y Perú.
Yo también entiendo a los andaluces siempre y cuando me hablen lento, ya que si me hablan rápido no entiendo ni a los andaluces, ni a los madrileños, ni a los castellanos viejos, etc...

Debe ser lo que nuestro oido está acostumbrado a escuchar.

...Y me encanta la cultura y el espíritu andaluz, un abrazo.


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> No todos los hispanohablantes de América aspiran las eses, solo algunos, que pueden ser los más y que están repartidos por la gran mayoría sino por todos los países. Creo que la mayor parte de Mexicanos, por ejemplo, no las aspira normalmente.


Gracias, Ampurdan, se podía deducir que sí por otros comentarios y quería saber si era un error o no.





> ¿De donde viene eso?, quizá del habla culta que inculcaron los españoles a sus dos más grandes centros administrativos en el nuevo mundo: Nueva España (México) y Perú.


Bueno, puede ser, pero en España las eses se pronuncian en el tercio norte de la península, son pueblos que como comentaba Ampurdán no tenían derecho a ir a las Américas. Además en ese momento seguro que eran más pobres que los andaluces, por ejemplo, que sí que iban, y sospecho que el habla considerada más moderna y prestigiosa era la de los ricos hombres de mundo... los del sur ¿no?


----------



## Limeño

chics said:


> Gracias, Ampurdan, se podía deducir que sí por otros comentarios y quería saber si era un error o no.Bueno, puede ser, pero en España las eses se pronuncian en el tercio norte de la península, son pueblos que como comentaba Ampurdán no tenían derecho a ir a las Américas. Además en ese momento seguro que eran más pobres que los andaluces, por ejemplo, que sí que iban, y sospecho que el habla considerada más moderna y prestigiosa era la de los ricos hombres de mundo... los del sur ¿no?


 
Muchas gracias por dar ese aporte muy interesante, no tenía idea que en España se daba la preferencia a la gente del sur para viajar a América, por eso, quizá por eso, es muy probable que nuestra "s" sea tan distinta a la del centro y norte de España y sí muy semejante a la que suele escucharse por el sur; Tal vez aquí en el Virreinato de Nueva Castilla (Perú), también hayan llegado gente castellana en menor grado pero que ocuparan cargos muy importantes y ellos eran los que mantenían la "s" al expresarse y tal vez por eso se arraigó la norma castellana aunque con una "s" casi andaluza proveniente de la gran masa de población de principios de la colonia, tal vez los primeros colonos hablaban al mas puro estilo andaluz, pero sus nietos (peruanos ya), ya se expresaban con la norma impuesta aquí desde Castilla y con la "s" que se escuchaba usualmente en la ciudad colonial (puede ser una teoría, no lo afirmo; De México no podría hablarles, porque pudo haber recibido una inmigración distinta de Españoles). Un saludo a todos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En realidad no se le daba preferencia a los españoles meridionales. Hasta el siglo XVIII tenían prohibido trasladarse a América aquéllos que residieran en lo que fuera el Reino de Aragón, a menos que contaran con autorización especial. Los españoles del Reino de Castilla, incluyendo Navarra, eran los autorizados. Recuerdo un mapa regional que no puedo ubicar ahora en mi biblioteca en los que un estudioso del tema volcó las cifras registradas del movimiento de personas hacia las nuevas tierras en el siglo XVI. Haciendo un poco de memoria y aproximación, hubo un movimiento de algo así como unas 18.000 personas, de las cuales unos 200 eran del Levante. Entre las regiones castellanas que más pobladores aportaron estaba Andalucía, la primera, con un segundo puesto peleado por extremeños, gallegos y vascos. Básicamente todas las regiones aportaron su cuota, aunque leoneses, astures y cántabros lo hicieron en proporción menor a su total en la población del Reino.

No recuerdo haber visto más datos numéricos. La cantidad de población española que se movilizó hacia América fue en realidad mucho menor a la que tanto españoles como americanos imaginan. En muchos casos se forzó el movimiento de pobladores, como con el famoso "tributo de sangre" con el que posteriormente se obligaba a los canarios para permitirles comercial con el Nuevo Mundo: eran algo así como 100 toneladas de mercancías por cada 5 familias entregadas al Nuevo Mundo. Así, un barco de Canarias trajo una docena de familias que reforzó a las pocas que habían partido de Buenos Aires para poblar el pago de Montevideo, defendiendo los derechos de la Corona contra los continuos embates portugueses. También tuvimos la sorpresa de encontrarnos que después del huracán Katrina los más perjudicados fueron los miles de descendientes de canarios que viven en el delta del Mississippi, y que fueron llevados allí en el siglo XVIII, y que hablan un castellano promedio entre el acento canario y el mexicano.

La presencia genética española en América se da en ciertos números no por la enorme cantidad de migrados en el período colonial sino por la institución del  amancebamiento. De la misma forma, los escasos números aportaron su lengua en esos actos originarios, pero no tuvieron un contacto tan fluido y persistente que moldeara el vocabulario, los acentos y las gramáticas. Casi todas las particularidades y variaciones de esa piel continua pero aleopardadada que es el castellano en América se pueden considerar originadas por la interacción de personas que hablaban español de segunda o tercer mano y aquéllos que hablaban las lenguas nativas.


----------



## shoam

MUCHAS GRACIAS! 
¡Muy interesante todos estos detalles.

¿Algún libro al respecto y que sea de fácil lectura para recomendar? Quiero decir, que cuente detalles interesantes sin caer en la historia más aburrida.


----------



## Limeño

Otra teoría muy válida aleCcowaN, leí una vez que a los primeros conquistadores les parecía (según su percepción), que los indígenas quechuas originarios tenían una "s" extraña a la que usualmente se escuchaba en la península ibérica.

Mis apellidos Bautista (dizque, Aragonés) y Carrera (dizque, Leonés) y de mi parentela que es de apellidos Plasencia (Norte Extremeño) y León; Pues supongo que han de haber sido de esos pocos que han llegado al Perú en la época colonial. Un saludo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En realidad los apellidos son un lío porque es enorme la cantidad de apellidos que tienen miles de portadores en ciertas regiones de América y que son rarísimos o están extintos en España. Por ejemplo, el apellido Samánez lo tengo ubicado en Perú con miles de "usuarios", pero no en otro lugar. Muchos dicen que existe una corrupción de otros apellidos españoles, o que simplemente se trata de apellidos indios. En el Noroeste Argentino es así con el apellido Condorcanqui, pero otro apellido muy común y que no tiene correlato en otras regiones es Mamánez o Mamanes.

Tengo que buscar un estudio sobre cromosomas Y y X, y ADN mitocondrial en América, porque es muy esclarecedor las desproporciones entre los Y caucasoides (incluidos apellidos) y los X más mongoloides y mitocondriales más aún.


----------



## Limeño

Te puedo asegurar que mis apellidos no son autóctonos, son muy de la península ibérica.

Samánez no me suena a un apellido quechua autóctono, para eso están los Quispe, los Capcha, los Mamani, los Ticona, etc...

Como los apellidos Reátegui, Olórtegui, Loayza, que hay mucho en el Perú pero muy poco en otros lugares y los que tienen estos apellidos son usualmente personas blancas (¿serán apellidos judeo-españoles?).

Es un lío enorme como bien dices.


----------



## chics

Esto ya empieza a salirse un poco de tema, pero tendré que recordar que obviamente la lengua no se transmite en los genes. La lengua castellana la llevaron algunos a América y la hablaron muchos más, gente de paso, comerciantes y gente de otros oficios que nunca llegaron a instalarse allí, gente local que tenía que tratar con ellos, luego otros locales, etc.


----------



## aleCcowaN

El apellido Mantilla tiene 200 personas en la guía telefónica de Guayaquil, unas 500 en la de Quito, y 1000 en la de Lima, si sumamos los casos de apellido materno y paterno. En Buenos Aires hay 20 y unos 25 en Madrid, y eso que ambas ciudades son grandes receptoras de migrantes internos y de todo el orbe, incluyendo Perú, Ecuador, Colombia y otras partes donde este apellido es común.

Además tenían prohibido venir a América judíos, moros y los "nuevos cristianos" también. Por supuesto que vinieron igual, pero ciertas teorías que dicen que se refugiaron en América son bastante antojadizas también.

Básicamente, el fenómeno de despoblamiento y repoblamiento de América es también responsable de particularidades del idioma. El sarampión mató millones de indios y la sífilis produjo mortíferas epidemias por toda Europa. Los hijos mestizados pudieron resistir mejor a las enfermedades de ambos mundos. 

Yo no puedo ver en este tema de la elisión de la ese más que las diferencias que hubo y las diferencias que hay. Primero, porque de la misma forma que para mí la ese española es sibilante, aunque me digan que no, es probable que algunos perciban ciertas eses como aspiradas cuando en realidad yo las percibo como normales. Las teorías alteñas y bajeñas tampoco parecen coincidir, ni los puertos ni comercios. 

En realidad quizás asistamos simplemente a las últimas ondas del manotazo en la superficie del estanque que representó la abrupta llegada del español sobre 25 millones de personas que verían su vida cambiada para siempre. El mestizo producto del amancebamiento recibió idiomas, apellidos, percepciones psicológicas de sí mismo y de su entorno. El hijo mestizo se hizo un lugar importante entre los indios, la hija mestiza fue apetecida para relaciones más formales con los paladares blancos. Todo este sistema producido por los hechos y favorecido por las apreciaciones sociales que promovían las Leyes de Indias, con sus ribetes asquerosos si se quiere, produjo la particular etnicidad americana y el idioma la copió. El español en contacto con lenguas diversas para las que ciertos sonidos, distintos en cada caso particular, les resultaban inmanejables, terminó coloreado también. Esas eses aspiradas, africadas o incluso elididas son fruto del embate del español de diferentes regiones y épocas con las lenguas nativas, y la evolución posterior que puso en relaciones de vecindad a personas que casi no se trataban, llevándolas a conciliar sus acentos. Y es esa conciliación las ondas del estanque al que me estoy refiriendo.

España se inventó el vosotros para sí, y ajustó sus propios acentos según su particular evolución. Allí las lenguas en contacto son otras, de la misma familia y con 2 milenios de desarrollo común.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Creo que ya se ha dicho todo y de manera muy documentada sobre las "eses" y su elisión.
En todo caso el tema de los apellidos ya no forma parte de esta discusión.
Por favor volved al tema principal o este hilo tendrá que ser cerrado.

Gracias por vuestra atención.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Limeño

Si tu quieres, ciérralo, por mi parte mis dudas quedaron resueltas gracias a sus aportes.


----------



## ryba

jmartins said:


> Yo soy de Guayaquil, Ecuador y no debilito u omito la "s" para nada. Si he observado que los dominicanos (Republica Dominicana) sí lo hacen siempre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Perú es una excepción a la regla, aquí hasta la gente costeña conserva y pronuncia la letra "s" a final de palabra, debido a que Lima (capital situada en la costa), fue el centro mas importante de la América Española y guardo una manera culta y clara al hablar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me han llamado la atención estos 2 mensajes, así que he hecho lo siguiente: he buscado en YouTube vídeos de los alcaldes de Lima (*Luis Castañeda Lossio*) y Guayaquil (*Jaime Nebot*) y he comprobado si aspiran las eses. Ambos las aspiran, aunque en proporción variable. El alcalde de Guayaquil aspira la mayoría o todas las eses, salvo las que van antes de pausa; eso además hablando muy solemnemente. El alcalde de Lima aspira menos, pero en ciertas palabras, como "espectaculo", aspira clara y sistemáticamente.
> 
> Parece que hay un extraño patrón por el que si uno aspira por ejemplo un 30% de las eses pero conoce a gente que aspira el 60% u 80% dice "yo no aspiro, ellos sí". En España pasa igual.
Click to expand...

Es verdad. En el video "Luis Castañeda Lossio - RPP", Castañeda Lossio dijo

00:20 "una ciudad máh moderna",
00:35 "una serie de personah que son nuevas*, dehcubiertas"
y 00:45 "ehpectáculo" claramente.

*no estoy seguro si dice "nuevas" o "unidas", lo cierto es que hace una pausa después de esta palabra.

Jaime Nebot, por su parte, en el video "Jaime Nebot contra reforma tributaria" empieza con un "buenoh díah, Carloh" (01:00), así que no encuentro necesario citar más ejemplos.




Limeño said:


> Vale decir que en la costa peruana sólo se aspira la "s" ante consonante implosiva (ejpectáculo - Cujco; jamás: ehpectáculo - Cuhco) casi idéntico al fenómeno madrileño, a lo mejor el costeño peruano siguió muy fielmente el modelo de prestigio de la capital española, eso sí, al final de frase si luego no hay una implosiva JAMÁS se aspira (...).



Te referirás a la j pronunciada como /x/ (más suave y frontal) y no como la /χ/ (desde la garganta, común en el tercio norte de España) porque muchos españoles pronuncian la j  como si se estuvieran preparando a escupir desde la garganta (con todo el respeto). 

Luis Castañeda Lossio tiene una jota suave y una s aspirada más suave que la jota que pronuncia, yo no me atrevería a usar el símbolo /x/, así que te agradecería si pudieses pasarnos algún nombre de peruano que pronuncie la s aspirada tal como lo explicaste, así lo buscamos.


----------



## MarX

Hola!


Like an Angel said:


> En cuanto a las eses, lo mismo, como dijo josesita, al norte las aspiran, en otras zonas las pronuncian como es debido y en otras la exageran y ponen hasta donde no van, aaaah la riqueza de las lenguas


Existen de hecho algunas zonas en Argentina donde "exageren" la pronunciación de las eses como en el norte de México y de Espanna?
En las tierras altas argentinas?

/eksissten de eco algunass zonass en arjentina donde eksajeren la pronunziazión de lass esess komo loss esspanyoless i mejikanoss septentrionaless? en lass tierras altass arjentinass?/


----------



## duoc

estimados

Soy chilena y debo decir que no nos comemos solo las ss.
Nos comemos todo el abecedario!!!!


----------



## Chaly

En Venezuela, también se suele reemplazar la "S" por "H" lo cual resulta mas notorio por la rapidez con la que, según dicen, hablamos. Esto varía por supuesto, en cada zona del pais. Supongo que tiene relación, con el comentario sobre Andalucia y Canarias (de dónde provienen la mayoría de nuestros inmigrantes españoles, al igual que de Galicia)


----------



## ryba

duoc said:


> estimados
> 
> Soy chilena y debo decir que no nos comemos solo las ss.
> Nos comemos todo el abecedario!!!!


¡Hola, Duoc, bienvenida!

¿Me podrías decir o alguien que lo sepa me podría decir si de verdad existen chilenos que cometan la elisión total de la s? Personas que hablen sin aspirarlas, abriendo las vocales como la única muestra de que se trata del plural, [la kása] por [las kásas]?

Yo nunca oí a ningún chileno hacer eso pero leo por todas partes que sí lo hacen.

¿Será algo regional o simplemente es que tengo muy poca experiencia con los chilenos?

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos.
Chao.


----------



## MarX

ryba said:


> ¡Hola, Duoc, bienvenida!
> 
> ¿Me podrías decir o alguien que lo sepa me podría decir si de verdad existen chilenos que cometan la elisión total de la s? Personas que hablen sin aspirarlas, abriendo las vocales como la única muestra de que se trata del plural, [la kása] por [las kásas]?
> 
> Yo nunca oí a ningún chileno hacer eso pero leo por todas partes que sí lo hacen.
> 
> ¿Será algo regional o simplemente es que tengo muy poca experiencia con los chilenos?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.
> Chao.


No soy nigún experto, pero es muy probable que eso ocurre cuando hablan con rapidez.

Si ya aspiran las eses en el habla "normal", cuánto más se comen las eses al hablar rápido o informal!

Vi un clip chileno hoy, y en realidad pronuncian las eses muy suavemente que apenas se oigan. Por ejemplo dicen: "Qué hora è?"
Otra cosa que me llamó la atención: La E final suena a menudo muy cerrada, casi como I. Entonces "qué" suena como "qui". Pero es otro tema. 

Además podés tambien concluir por lo que muchos chilenos dicen...

Que no saben como escribir su voseo:
*tenís*, *tení*, o *teníh*?
*sabís*, *sabí*, o *sabíh*?
*vos*, *vo*, o *voh*?
etc.

...que sí se comen a veces totalmente las eses, no?


Esperemos a los expertos.


También hay que tener en cuenta que a veces un observador de fuera puede dar una opinión mejor, porque muchos hablantes nativos jurarán y perjurarán que ellos no se comen las eses, mientras oís como lo hacen.


Saludos


----------



## ryba

MarX said:


> No soy nigún experto, pero es muy probable que eso ocurre cuando hablan con rapidez.
> 
> Si ya aspiran las eses en el habla "normal", cuánto más se comen las eses al hablar rápido o informal!
> 
> Vi un clip chileno hoy, y en realidad pronuncian las eses muy suavemente que apenas se oigan. Por ejemplo dicen: "Qué hora è?"


Sí, pero, tal como decís, siempre se oye alguún "residuo" de la s.

Po, chilenos, qué onda, ¿eh? ¿Se la comen o no? 


MarX said:


> Otra cosa que me llamó la atención: La E final suena a menudo muy cerrada, casi como I. Entonces "qué" suena como "qui". Pero es otro tema.


Sí, es muy característico y no pasa sólo con las e finales. Existe un hilo que trata de esto.

De nada.




MarX said:


> Además podés también deducir por lo que muchos chilenos dicen...
> 
> Que no saben como escribir su voseo:
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...que sí se comen a veces totalmente las eses, no?


¡Exactamente! De hecho, muchos lo escriben sin s al final y en el lenguaje de chat cosas como "y como sabi tanto tu weon si eri polaco po??" aparecen a diario.

Gracias, MarX, amigo. A ver si se pasa por acá algún chileno y nos arroja luz sobre el tema.


----------

